# Deleting Purchased Apps



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

A friend shared a app via email with me, I installed and have been enjoying for some time. Its due for update but when I update it says cannot update because I haven't purchased the app. Didn't take long to figure out why... So, I would like to purchase the app so I can continue to enjoy its features however I cannot figure out how to delete the app from my record... I want the market to not recognize the I have ever had this specific app on my phone... I played in the settings a bit but nothing promising....

Anybody had this issue? How can I resolve?

Thanks,

Edit: This isn't pirated apps and I don't condone that behavior. A friend sent me a crap load of his favorite apps and I am now seeing that some of them were paid. Now the problem is I want to purchase them and cannot because the market thinks I bought them but at the same time knows I didn't. So my questions is how can I buy????

Thanks!


----------



## argodabar (Oct 12, 2011)

I came to this forum to find out how to solve this issue. I have an app from the Amazon Marketplace that I got with the Free App of the Day. Well I like it enough to purchase and the Android Market has the newer version but I cant download it because its saying its not purchased. At least I'm not the only one having this issue.


----------



## kahuna1979 (Aug 18, 2011)

Uninstall the app then purchase it from Market


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

kahuna1979 said:


> Uninstall the app then purchase it from Market


Not as easy as it sounds... for some reason some apps from the Amazon market get attached to the Android Market and even after detaching using TB and uninstalling the market will still say its been purchased when it clearly has not. I ran into this issue a few days ago and Google gave me a response of their was nothing they could really do and were unsure of why I was experiencing the issue. So in order to get the app I had to purchase on an alternate account ... others have reported the same issue and some say it is only ROM specific ..


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

I had this issue, I just removed the link and app with titanium backup worked perfect.


----------

